# Whats the "En World Concern" deal over at RPG.net?



## Dragonblade (Sep 13, 2003)

I was just cruising the RPG.net forums and they were talking about how some thread called "EN World Concern" (which I couldn't find anywhere)that got shut down and that the FBI was going to look into it.

Then a mod  over there shut down the new thread saying they were still dealing with the issue of the old one.

WTF??  Does anyone know what this is about or whats going on?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 13, 2003)

Good question. I would like to know that myself.


----------



## Cedric (Sep 13, 2003)

Hmm...I'm not sure either, but I would certainly like to know.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Sep 13, 2003)

FBI?  Could it have to do with the DoS attack?


----------



## Tsyr (Sep 13, 2003)

Seems we are now a pr0n site 

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?threadid=74004


----------



## Mytholder (Sep 13, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> FBI?  Could it have to do with the DoS attack?




No, it doesn't. It's nothing major. Our people will talk to Morrus' people.

Mytholder (rpg.net mod)


----------



## Cedric (Sep 13, 2003)

Bah, you should have just said so...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 13, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Seems we are now a pr0n site




That's too funny. I could almost see Nutkinland being accused of that... almost... but ENWorld   give me a break!



> Bah, you should have just said so...




Yeah, what's with all the Cloak & Dagger tm ?


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 13, 2003)

*Edited.*

Edit: On second thought, that was innapropriate of me to post that. Deleted.


----------



## Azlan (Sep 13, 2003)

jdrakeh said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance for this. It really isn't funny...




For _that_ the FBI is getting involved... ?!

This is a joke, right?


----------



## Azlan (Sep 13, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Seems we are now a pr0n site




When I first read that line, I thought, "What's 'pr0n'? Is that a new term from 'Net speak that I'm unaware of?"

Then I realized that is was simply a typo. Doh!


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 13, 2003)

Interesting... Well, the *ahem* non-game related pictures should be removed immediately, of course. 

But I hardly call that a pr0n site. Still, I can understand the secrecy.  Everybody and Eric's grandma will be checking out the pics and that probably isn't something they want to have happen.

But seriously, all secrecy does is make people want to find out what the heck is going on all the more. So the mods should at least provide the basic details when stuff like this happens.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2003)

Just delete it and block whomever loaded it.....

Or is it more complicated somehow?


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 13, 2003)

Azlan said:
			
		

> When I first read that line, I thought, "What's 'pr0n'? Is that a new term from 'Net speak that I'm unaware of?"
> 
> Then I realized that is was simply a typo. Doh!




Not a typo. Pr0n is internet slang for porn.


----------



## Henry (Sep 13, 2003)

First of all, jdrakeh, thank you for bringing it to our attention.

Second, thank you for removing that link.

Third, I've posted a message to the admins (above and beyond what the rpg.net mods have done), since they have to be the ones to take action.


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 13, 2003)

Between this and the WotC vs. BoEF tiff, things are certainly lively around here.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 13, 2003)

Azlan said:
			
		

> This is a joke, right?




No.

A. Unless signed model releases are on file with the host, the material is in violation of Title 18 Sec. 1466:

http://www4.law.cornell.edu/uscode/18/1466.html

B. If the site is accessible in any way by minors the material is in violation of Title 18 USC Sec. 1470:

http://www4.law.cornell.edu/uscode/18/1470.html

C. If the material is not licensed to the site owner, they may be held liable for copyright infringement persuant to Title 17 USC Sec. 501:

http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap5.html#501

While "C" is a legal nightmare, "A" and "B" almost always end in prison terms being served. And, no, it's not a joke.


----------



## Dragonblade (Sep 13, 2003)

jdrakeh said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> A. Unless signed model releases are on file with the host, the material is in violation of Title 18 Sec. 1466:
> 
> ...




Yet fullblown pr0n sites get away with showing much more graphic stuff than this all the time just on their splash pages. Personally, I think as long as Morrus takes action to remove the pics, I seriously doubt there can be any serious repercussions except maybe for the person who posted the pics in the first place.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 13, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Or is it more complicated somehow?




Yes, it is. See my above post. The offender should definitely be barred, but it may already be too late to extricate Morrus from responsibility as he may, as the owner of the server, be held legally responsible for its content. 

That said, I don't believe for a moment that he (Morrus) had knowledge of what the offender was doing or that he condones such things. Somebody simply _way_ overstepped the boundaries that Morrus laid down for hosted sites. 

I'd like to see Morrus walk away clean, EN World too - but the individual that abused the policy and trust of EN World (as well as federal law) should be hung out to dry.

(P.S. Don't thank me too quickly - I was one of the people that reported the material to the FBI.)


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 13, 2003)

Wow! I stand corrected. Whose hosted site was that, anyway?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2003)

But Morrus is in England, how can he be held to follow American laws?  Now I have no idea about the laws in britian, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 13, 2003)

Dragonblade said:
			
		

> Yet fullblown pr0n sites get away with showing much more graphic stuff than this all the time just on their splash pages. Personally, I think as long as Morrus takes action to remove the pics, I seriously doubt there can be any serious repercussions except maybe for the person who posted the pics in the first place.




Well, flatly put, you're mistaken. Full-blown porn sites make doubly sure that they're in compliance with the laws mentioned (ever since the Tracy Lords case which resulted in the noted laws being created landed dozens of film makers and retailers in prison). This is a pretty serious deal.


----------



## Henry (Sep 13, 2003)

Guys, I hope you don't think me too much of a heel for closing this, but I don't want people leaping to conclusions all over the place, but more importantly I want to give Morrus or another admin a chance to respond to this. Unfortunately, it showed up on 11:00 on a Friday night, which is the worst time to reach ANYBODY (except me, as I have no life at the current moment ). I'm afraid I do not control the hosted sites, so rather than let this spiral, I'd like to give the topic a rest until Morrus has something official to add. 

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm dealing with it, folks.


----------

